# Plum Creek Timber



## ddoctor (Jan 25, 2011)

Has anyone had a good or bad experience leasing from Plumcreek Timber.


----------



## one_shot (Jan 25, 2011)

*Bad*

PC came in on my lease & clear cut 300 Ac. during the rut that year. 
Sprayed it the middle of turkey season!
They came back & planted trees during the rut the next season.
 The next year, they went up on the lease price.
Then then next they clearcut the rest of the lease 210 ac.
I had collected money from the members,returned money & let the lease go.


----------



## Headsortails (Jan 25, 2011)

*Plum Creek*

We lease 2800 ac. in Florida from Plum Creek. They have always been fair with us. You have to remember that timber companies are not in the hunting business they are in the tree business. If their activities affect yours then that is the way it has to be. I hunted the timber company land when all their was was a few squirrels and maybe a rabbit. Hunting now is much better than before and it is because of leasing.


----------



## theronhearn (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re:bad*

I had the exact same thing happen to me...it really made me MAD!! long story short i dont lease that land anymore!!


----------



## one_shot (Jan 26, 2011)

*Plum Creek is in the hunting business*

At $10 to $15 per acre in Ga or 2 acres for $440. in Delta Co., MI

Copied from their website 
Hunting Programs 
Plum Creek is the largest private landowner in the United States and quite possibly the largest private provider of recreational opportunities in the world. No matter what sort of hunting experience you are looking for Plum Creek can offer a property or a service that's right for you.


----------



## deputy430 (Jan 26, 2011)

We lease 500+ acres in Green County and have had a good experience. They select cut our property 2 years ago and this year they are clear cutting 60 acres of it, but we understand this is their business. We can either keep it or move to another available property! Thats what you get when you lease!!!


----------



## HDDyna06 (Jan 27, 2011)

*Plum Creek*

I have had excellent results and satisfaction from both the Lease Manager and the Timber Crews. I have already been provided w/ the 2011 Timber Harvest stand maps  for thinning this year. 

They have moved stands, feeders, and regraded all roads for us where they are working.

Prices have not went up in 3 yrs. 

As long as they continue like this, they'll have my business.


----------



## mongocrush1278 (Jan 28, 2011)

deputy430 said:


> We lease 500+ acres in Green County and have had a good experience. They select cut our property 2 years ago and this year they are clear cutting 60 acres of it, but we understand this is their business. We can either keep it or move to another available property! Thats what you get when you lease!!!



We just picked up a lease in Greene County from Plum Creek.  What kind of success and populations of deer have you seen in Greene County? Are there any issues with hogs yet? We have been on the property once already but did not see any signs of hogs.  This is going to be our first year working with Plum Creek.

Thanks,
Mongo


----------



## BuckBoy (Feb 10, 2011)

If you lease land with good timber there is chance they will harvest timber at some point in the near future. That is how it works and they do not care that it is "the rut" or turkey season or anything else.

There is a solution it that however. Land prices are down and so are interest rates. 500 acres will cost you between $400,000 - $3,000,000 depending on where you are in the state. Also property taxes will be about $10/acre each year. Save up!


----------



## bonecollector123 (Feb 18, 2011)

I can't get the land to come up on the web site


----------



## tyler1 (Feb 25, 2011)

We are going into our 10th year leasing from them and the first 3 years they cut on opening day of gun season and the next several weeks.  Since then they have cut 3 more times and all during the off season.  While doing the logging they stay in the areas they are working in and do not roam all over the woods and they keep the roads in good shape.

With the exception of some of the fees (camp and camper) they are pretty good.  They are in the business of making money from growing trees and that is just part of leasing from a paper company.  

They do have a food plot program that for $75/year they will not mess up your food plot if they come and log or do work on the property.  Not to bad but once you start this you have to keep it on going.  

All in all, I would give the a thumbs up.

One thing in looking for land if you can find some with different ages of pines you will be better off because when they do come in to log at least you will have some trees left and not be left with nothing.


----------

